# I ran over my amnps



## moose350 (Nov 10, 2014)

I think this probably only happens to me, My smoker is toward the back of my property by what my wife calls my man cave, I call it a shed. (It seems to make her feel better about kicking me out of the house) Anyway, I was smoking a turkey the other night and I pulled the amnps out of the smoker and threw it on the ground next to it, The next day I pulled my truck back there to unload some things and I apparently ran over it, I think I can just straighten it out and still use it,If anybody has done this or something like it let me know if it will not work, before I waste my time.

Sorry I am at work and I did not take pictures


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 10, 2014)

Hmmmm.... not sure if Todd's warranty covers 1 ton trucks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bummer to hear that, hopefully it can be saved.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 10, 2014)

If you can straighten it out I'm sure it'll work fine. I've used the same piece of mesh for a charcoal basket, charcoal divider and pellet smoker, all in the same weekend. I just kept bending it into the shape I needed, as we were at the cabin and I didn't want to drive all the way to town to buy more.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't the AMP's come with a lifetime warranty?

Or was that an Oklahoma garantee? I forget.

<chuckles>


----------



## moose350 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback I am going to try to straighten it out I think it will be fine.

Foamheart, I have no dog in the fight your starting,lol


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 10, 2014)

Just to add fuel to the fire.......

If you're willing to post the flattened AMNPS 5x8 and prove that it truly was squashed by _*YOU*_ and NOT your wife, I'll gladly send you a new unit.

BTW...How'd your smoke turn out?

Todd

p.s. The Warranty _*DOES NOT*_ cover damage caused by one's own reckless driving!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2014)

TJohnson said:


> Just to add fuel to the fire.......
> 
> If you're willing to post the flattened AMNPS 5x8 and prove that it truly was squashed by _*YOU*_ and NOT your wife, I'll gladly send you a new unit.
> 
> ...


Wait, even if the wife is chasing you? That should be an act of God clause or something.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 10, 2014)

Hmmmm???

Act of God

Let me think about that for awhile.....

I give Moose props because he did not blame it on his wife and/or kids

Admitting publicly that he was the culprit surely impressed me


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm thinking it must have been on a hard type surface, because the way those things are built, if it was laying on the ground, it would have just been driven into the ground without any damage!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 10, 2014)

Is your tire OK?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm thinking it must have been on a hard type surface, because the way those things are built, if it was laying on the ground, it would have just been driven into the ground without any damage!!
> 
> Bear


Able to saw thru large trees? I keep one in the Zombie Go-Bag ready for emergency use.

Had we had them sooner, we'd have come in first place in the World's 1st South East Asian War Games! AND it cures Acme!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 10, 2014)

Now that's what I call customer service!!


----------



## moose350 (Nov 10, 2014)

Todd,

    Thanks for the offer, but I do not need you to do that I can straighten it out. In fact even after it was run over by 3/4 ton diesel truck which is a heavy pickup it only bent the side down where I ran onto it, once I was all the way on it it supported the truck. The bottom part is still perfect. I just felt like whining this morning. Besides if I get my wife to testify about who ran over it she will probably tell some more stories about my other screw ups, I will save myself further embarrassment.

BTW the Turkey was excellent I brined it overnight in Pop's brine with some poultry seasoning added


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 10, 2014)

LOL... OK this thread gave me a much needed chuckle for a Monday.

.... and Todd awesome customer service as always.


----------



## b-one (Nov 10, 2014)

That's why I keep my stuff in the garage, there's no room for cars!


----------



## venture (Nov 10, 2014)

Sounds like something I would do?

I agree with Todd to take a close look at your tire?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The way he builds his stuff?  I see some Vicegrips and hammers in your future.

I am sure that dang thing will work fine.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 10, 2014)

I foresee an info-mercial in Todd's future involving a truck! lol


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

Seeing as how Moose does not want a "free" one I will take it....


----------

